# Oak Trees



## kterlouw (Jan 20, 2002)

I'm looking for a variety of oak tree which keeps its leaves all winter long, other than a pin oak. I'm not sure if it's a white oak, shingle oak, swamp oak, or -- ?? Does anyone out there know.
Thanks!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 20, 2002)

WItht the subgenus it is easy. the white goup have rounded lobes and the red have pointy lobes, to the leaves that is.

getting down to the specices is more involved.


----------



## ray (Jan 20, 2002)

I live in south louisiana and have many oaks. Most of mine keep most of their leaves all winter long. However, we had two consecutive evenings of 17 degrees and daytime temps not above 35. Well, this year all of the leaves are a beautiful orange and are starting to fall. It is difficult to tell which ones are more likely to keep their leaves. Another thought, live oaks around here have not lost their leaves. Be prepared to grow old watching this oak grow, though.

ray in south louisiana


----------



## underwor (Jan 20, 2002)

The 80' shingle oak that was across from my house with the solar collector on the roof seemed to retain its leaves most winters. At least in the part of the tree that shaded by roof. 

Bob Underwood


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Jan 26, 2002)

Pin oaks lose their leaves in the winter. I have two of them


----------

